# Händler im Raum Stuttgart



## plusminus (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich komme aus Böblingen, dass ist ein bissle südlich von Suttgart. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich hier in der Gegend ein Cube-MTB direkt kaufen/testfahren/anschaun kann!?
Die Händlersuche funktioniert bei mir nie (andere haben ja darüber berichtet, dass sie temporär funktioniert   ).
Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir ein AMS Pro rauszulassen, so gegen Ende des Jahres wenn ich die Kohle beisammen hab.
Gruß und Danke


----------



## superduc (17. Februar 2005)

Also bei mir hat die Händler-Suche unter PLZ 7 folgendes ausgespuckt:

_A. Metzler
Gartenstraße 10
79848 Bonndorf

Adrenalin Müllheim
Hauptstr. 135
79379 Müllheim

ARCUS engineering
Rechbergstr.3
73569 Eschach

Benno Löffler
Altheimer Str.5
74746 Höpfingen OT.Waldstetten

Bike & Snow
Dornburgerstr. 9
7743 Jena

Bike Shop Heuberger
Untere Widdum 7
72364 Obernheim

Bike Shop Schmidt
Schulstr. 8
77790 Steinach

Bike World GBR Ettlingen
Marie-Alexander-Str.44
76135 Karlsruhe

Bikemaster Bikes & Parts
Gerberstraße 12
72202 Nagold

Bikes and Boards
Gmünderstr. 37
73614 Schorndorf

Brix Sportshop
Bubenhofenstr.15
72419 Neufra

Brugger Bikes und Fashion
Freiburger Str.4
79853 Lenzkirch

Brüstle
Zeppelinstr. 1
75031 Eppingen

Das Bike Lager Karlsruhe
Ettlinger Straße 43
76137 Karsruhe

Das Bike Lager Waldbronn
Herrenalberstr.2
76337 Waldbronn

Dirks Fahrräder und mehr
Böblinger Straße 11
71101 Schönaich

Doctor Cycle
Enge Brücke 2
75323 Bad Wildbad/Calmbach

Easy Sports
Im Vogelsang 19
71101 Schönaich

Fahrrad Grund GmbH
Schönburgstr. 7
74564 Crailsheim

Fahrradecke Gräßle
Rinderbacher Gasse 43/45
73525 Schwäbisch Gmünd

Fahrradhaus Gaab
Queichheimer-Hauptstr.113
76829 Landau-Queichheim

Fahrradtreff Breuning
Rechbergstraße 58
73770 Denkendorf

Fred Koller
Mössinger Str.55
72116 Mössingen-Belsen

Fundrenalin
Im Bürgle 7
72178 Waldachtal

Graf Wilhelm Fahrzeuge
Singenerstr. 15
78315 Radolfzell

Hafenradler-Peter Müller
Südstrasse 3
77694 Kehl

Heim GmbH
Dettenhauserstr. 53
72141 Walddorfhäslach

Helmke Katrin
Werberdobel 3
79256 Buchenbach

Hilmers GmbH
Gauchstr. 19
79098 Freiburg

Hot Bike OHG
Riegeler Str. 31
79331 Teningen

Hupfer GmbH
Bundesstraße 14
79787 Lauchringen

Ilg Radsport
Amtsgasse 12
73479 Ellwangen

Jester Sports
Schottenstr. 73
78462 Konstanz

Joachim Ilg Kernen
Schafstr.27
71394 Kernen i.R.

Kellerer Annette
Steinfeldweg 27
77815 Bühl

Killer Rad GmbH
Jacques-Offenbachstraße 3
76744 Maximiliansau

Köder's Zweiradladen
Hauptstr. 42
73079 Süßen

Mega Bike Stuttgart
Voltastr. 10
70376 Stuttgart

MHW Bike House GmbH
Schmollerst.43
74523 Schwäbisch Hall/Hessental

MHW Bike House GmbH
Schmollerstr.43
74523 Schwäbisch Hall/Hessental

Mr. BIKE Eisenberg
Walter-Rathenau-Str. 1 a
7607 Eisenberg

Mr.Bike Pforzheim
Habermehlstr.11
75172 Pforzheim

Pedalo
Eberhardstr.45
70736 Fellbach

Probst
Stuttgarterstr.44
74348 Lauffen a. N.

Rad Bauer
Ziegelstraße 3
7973 Greiz

Rad und Fit
Hindenburgstr.19
76332 Bad Herrenalb

Rad und Tat Tübingen
Belthlestr. 23
72070 Tübingen

RAD X
Mühlegässle 10
72160 Horb

Radax Räder & Inlineskates
Kimmichwiesen 5
75365 Calw

Raddiscount
Bahnhof 1 / nichtEmmingen
72202 Nagold

Radfalk Radsport Handels GmbH
Abtsäckerstr.18
74850 Ellhofen

Radhaus Kastner
Friedrichstr.132
76456 Kuppenheim

Radhaus Schulz GmbH
Friedrichstraße 54
77955 Ettentheim

Radhaus Winterlingen
Lehrhalde 4
72479 Straßberg

Radhof Verkauf & Service
Schmale Str.19
71154 Nufringen

Radl Eck Esslingen
Hindenburgstraße 2
73728 Esslingen

Radl Peter
Reutlinger Straße 71
72555 Metzingen

Radschlag
Schießmauerstr.31
70563 Stuttgart

Radsport Bodemer
Eisenbahnstr. 3
79341 Kenzingen

Radsport Doll
Zähringerstr.19
76646 Bruchsal

Radsport Knödler
Karlstraße 11
73266 Bissingen

Radsport Möhrle
Göppingerstr.4
73092 Heiningen

Radsport Rik Matt
Rothenbächlestraße 3
79730 Murg

Radsportgalerie Kimmig
In der Jeuch 1
77656 Offenburg

Radwerk
Insterburger 16c
76139 Karlsruhe

Radwinkel
Planckstr. 5/1
71665 Vaihingen

Rossriker Jörg
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 1
70794 Filderstadt

Roy Sports
Marktplatz 5
71634 Ludwigsburg

Rundum
Wilhelmstraße 30
73433 Aalen-Wasseralfingen

S. Tethys
Neugasse 13
7743 Jena

Schönhardt Fahrrad Service
Jägerweg 4
72202 Nagold-Mindersbach

Sensz Radsport
Südendstr. 5
76689 Karlsdorf Neuthard

Sinsheimer Radhaus
Westliche Ringstraße 7
74889 Sinsheim

Ski und Sport Aktiv
Zwerstraße 7
76337 Waldbronn

Speedhunter-Sports
Farnberg 10
78141 Schönwald

Sport Neher
Rudolf-Diesel-Str.6
72414 Rangendingen

Sport Renk
Am Ellenbühl 20
72108 Rottenburg

Sport Schneiderhan
Grundstr.1
72525 Münsingen

Sport Tout Terrain
Habsburgerstr. 83
79104 Freiburg

Sport und Zweiradcenter
Zur alten Spinnerei 1
79669 Zell i. W.

Sports Travel GmbH
Nachsommerweg 25
70437 Stuttgart

T-Aktiv
Theodor-Heuß-Str.17
74855 Haßmersheim

Transvelo-Fahrräder GmbH
Kaiserstraße 52
72764 Reutlingen

Tri Sport Hentschel
Vorstadt 12
78658 Zimmern

Uli Rottler`s Pedal
Niederwiesenstr. 7
78050 Villingen-Schwenningen

Veloziped
Große Gass 13a
79576 Weil

Werner's
Goethestr. 4
78333 Stockach

Woba Radstudio
Malmsheimer Str.12
71272 Renningen

Zweirad Hug
Wutachstraße 3
78183 Hüfingen 6 (Mundelfingen)

Zweirad-Shop Imle
Eisenbahnstraße 1
74321 Bietigheim / Bissingen

Zweiradsport Luithardt
Theodor-Heuss-Straße 20
70806 Kornwestheim_

Ich hoffe es ist was passendes dabei  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hessejames (17. Februar 2005)

Grüß Gottle,

ich bin gestern rund um die Solitude mit nem nagelneuen AMS Pro unterwegs gewesen.  
Testrunde mit Testbike von Bikes'n'Boards.   

Ein, wie ich finde, ganz kompetenter Laden.
Einziges Manko für Dich, der Laden ist in Schorndorf (zwischen Stuttgart und Aalen). Ich finde aber es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.
Vielleicht vorher anrufen, da die im Moment noch nicht alle aktuellen Bikes haben.
Guckst Du auch im Internet unter: http://www.bikesnboards.de/

PS: Komme selbst auch aus Stuttgart und nehm den Weg immerwieder gerne in Kauf !


----------



## da_killerk (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo schau mal in Kernen beim Fahrrad Service Ilg vorbei. Kann den Laden nur empfehlen sehr kompetenter Service und echt gute Marken. Dort gibt es ein Specialized Testcenter und der Bikepark Kernen ist 1min entfernt. Effektiver kann eine Testrunde nicht sein!
http://www.fahrrad-service-ilg.de/

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## xalex (31. Januar 2008)

kann den laden in meiner signatur nur empfehlen. hat glaub ich ab dienstag wieder offen.


----------



## Leeon (1. Februar 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> kann den laden in meiner signatur nur empfehlen. hat glaub ich ab dienstag wieder offen.



ich hab da zwar noch nie was gekauft, aber er sieht super kompetent aus...
(vertreibt cube, ghost und fusion)

wohn halt auch in esslingen


----------



## fatcartman (2. Februar 2008)

Ich denke der Themenersteller wird wohl in den letzten 3 Jahren nen Händler gefunden haben.


----------



## xalex (2. Februar 2008)

man weiß nie...


----------



## Daniel1977 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Cube vom Radschlag in Stuttgart-Vaihingen (Schießmauerstr. 31; http://www.radschlag-stuttgart.de/).
Bin super zufrieden mit dem Service. Wenn man mit kleinen Problemen nicht gerade zu den Stoßzeiten kommt, wird einem immer sofort geholfen. Z.B. Laufrad nachzentrieren etc.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Markus_F (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß das Zweiradsport Luithardt in Kornwestheim vor 2 Wochen einige Cubes bekommen hat, leider bischen zu spät für mich - fahr jetzt Ghost.

Gruß
Markus


----------

